# Nehrim ruckelt



## superman (21. September 2014)

Hallo

Nehrim ruckelt mit diesem PC, besonders draussen, selbst in 1280x1024 Auflösung mit wenigen Details:

-Intel Quad Q6600 4x2.4 GHZ
-GTX 650Ti 1 Gbyte
-Vista 32bit
-3 Gbyte RAM

Skyrim läuft  1000xflüssiger in höherer Auflösung, nur manchmal Nachladeruckler. Kann man da was machen oder liegt es an Oblivion Engine?


----------



## Gast20180705 (21. September 2014)

Liegt daran, dass Nehrim die Engine völligst auslastet und die Welt wesentlich dichter pro Zelle bebaut ist als Oblivion oder Skyrim. Die Hauptstadt Erothin ist zB so dicht besiedelt, das egal wie gut der Rechner auch ist, es ruckeln wird.


----------



## HanFred (22. September 2014)

Am stärksten hat sich damals die Objektsichtweite auf Performance und Stabilität ausgewirkt, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Die sollte man ja nicht erhöhen, im Zweifelsfall eher noch etwas senken. Aber Ravn hat wohl recht, die Engine dürfte ziemlich am Anschlag sein mit dieser grossartigen Mod.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2014)

ja und ein Q6600 ist halt schon recht betagt, eine GTX 650 Ti wiederum war nie "gut", das ist eine reine Einsteigerarte und auch inzwischen schon Vorgeneration, bald Vor-Vorgeneration. Dann kommt vlt. noch dazu, dass Du kein 64 Bit-Windows und nur 3GB RAM hast. Da wird bei Dir einfach nicht mehr drin sein, vlt auch allein, weil dein öfter von einer recht langsamen Festplatte nachladen muss

Was vll helfen kann wäre, dass Du wirklich ALLES abstellst, was nebenbei auf dem PC noch läuft. Selbst Virenscanner


----------



## superman (23. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja und ein Q6600 ist halt schon recht betagt, eine GTX 650 Ti wiederum war nie "gut", das ist eine reine Einsteigerarte und auch inzwischen schon Vorgeneration, bald Vor-Vorgeneration. Dann kommt vlt. noch dazu, dass Du kein 64 Bit-Windows und nur 3GB RAM hast. Da wird bei Dir einfach nicht mehr drin sein, vlt auch allein, weil dein öfter von einer recht langsamen Festplatte nachladen muss
> 
> Was vll helfen kann wäre, dass Du wirklich ALLES abstellst, was nebenbei auf dem PC noch läuft. Selbst Virenscanner



CPU keine Ahnung aber die Graka reicht für Skyrim, kann ja nicht schlecht sein für 1280x1024 Auflösung ohne AA und AF und Co.


----------



## superman (23. September 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Liegt daran, dass Nehrim die Engine völligst auslastet und die Welt wesentlich dichter pro Zelle bebaut ist als Oblivion oder Skyrim. Die Hauptstadt Erothin ist zB so dicht besiedelt, das egal wie gut der Rechner auch ist, es ruckeln wird.



auch mit aktuellstem PC, z. B. Intel I5 4590 4x3.3 GHZ, GTX 760 und SSD-Festplatte?


----------



## Gast20180705 (23. September 2014)

superman schrieb:


> auch mit aktuellstem PC, z. B. Intel I5 4590 4x3.3 GHZ, GTX 760 und SSD-Festplatte?



Wie gesagt die Engine ist einfach an ihren Grenzen. In Oblivion und Skyrim sind ja die Städte einzeln Instanziert und haben eine seperate Zelle abseits der restlichen Welt. In Nehrim ist da die gesamte Welt aus einem Guss, was auch dazu führt, dass die ganze Zeit im Hintergrund die Welt, das alltägliche Treiben, abläuft. Du könntest sogar die graphische Darstellung komplett deaktivieren und trotzdem wäre der Rechner ausgelastet - so viel geht da im Hintergund ab (was es auch definitiv Wert ist).


Edit.: Bei Nehrim kann ich z.B. die Graphik mit allen Werten hoch- und runterschrauben wie ich will, trotzdem läuft das Spiel gleich.


----------



## superman (23. September 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Wie gesagt die Engine ist einfach an ihren Grenzen. In Oblivion und Skyrim sind ja die Städte einzeln Instanziert und haben eine seperate Zelle abseits der restlichen Welt. In Nehrim ist da die gesamte Welt aus einem Guss, was auch dazu führt, dass die ganze Zeit im Hintergrund die Welt, das alltägliche Treiben, abläuft. Du könntest sogar die graphische Darstellung komplett deaktivieren und trotzdem wäre der Rechner ausgelastet - so viel geht da im Hintergund ab (was es auch definitiv Wert ist).
> 
> 
> Edit.: Bei Nehrim kann ich z.B. die Graphik mit allen Werten hoch- und runterschrauben wie ich will, trotzdem läuft das Spiel gleich.



ach so, wenn das so ist, dann ist es klar warum Nehrim mehr ruckelt, danke.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2014)

superman schrieb:


> CPU keine Ahnung aber die Graka reicht für Skyrim, kann ja nicht schlecht sein für 1280x1024 Auflösung ohne AA und AF und Co.



die mag "reichen" für Skyrim auf geringeren Detailsstufen, aber bei MODs, bei denen die Grafik oft aufgebohrt wird und auch nicht so sehr daraufhin optimiert wird, dass die Objekte die Rechenpower schonen, kann es eng werden, vor allem auch mit 1Gb Grafikram, wenn da ebenfalls noch ein Haufen Texturen in der MOD dabei sind


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (23. September 2014)

Auf meinem, recht aktuellen Rechenknecht, schwankt Nerhrim von etwa 40 - 100 fps bei maximaler Einstellung. 
i3570k@4,2Ghz, GTX 780, 16GB Ram und SSD. 

Interessanterweise zeigt der Hardwaremonitor keine 100% Auslastung, eher so 60-80%. Die Engine scheint wirklich am Limit zu arbeiten.


----------



## superman (24. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die mag "reichen" für Skyrim auf geringeren Detailsstufen, aber bei MODs, bei denen die Grafik oft aufgebohrt wird und auch nicht so sehr daraufhin optimiert wird, dass die Objekte die Rechenpower schonen, kann es eng werden, vor allem auch mit 1Gb Grafikram, wenn da ebenfalls noch ein Haufen Texturen in der MOD dabei sind



ich brauche keine MOds die Grafik aufbohren.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

superman schrieb:


> ich brauche keine MOds die Grafik aufbohren.


Nehrim IST aber eben eine MOD...


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (24. September 2014)

Davon abgesehen lohnen sich die Grafikmods für Oblivion und Skyrim. 
Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will superman, deine Hardware ist am Ende. Ein Upgrade auf einen aktuellen Mittelklasse PC wäre für Nehrim wäre angebracht.


----------



## superman (25. September 2014)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen lohnen sich die Grafikmods für Oblivion und Skyrim.
> Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will superman, deine Hardware ist am Ende. Ein Upgrade auf einen aktuellen Mittelklasse PC wäre für Nehrim wäre angebracht.



ja, eines Tages werde ich das tun


----------

